# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  ΑΓΧΩΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ..ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ

## CHRPAP

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ..
ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΑΠ ΤΕΣΤ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΕΓΝΩΣΑΝ ΤΟΝ ΙΟ HPV 16, ΜΕ ΗΠΙΑ ΕΩΣ ΜΕΤΡΙΑ ΔΥΣΠΛΑΣΙΑ (cin 1-2)ΚΑΙ ΕΚΑΝΑ LASER. ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΩΡΑ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΠΑΠ ΤΕΣΤ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΕΜΒΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΓΧΩΜΕΝΗ. ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΘΑ ΕΧΩ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ.. Η ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΑΠ ΤΕΣΤ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΟ ΠΑΛΙ ΘΑ ΔΕΙΞΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ.. ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΑΠΑΙΣΙΟΔΟΞΗ, ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΙΓΑΝΤΩΘΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΜΕ ΑΦΗΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΩ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΛΛΟ. ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΝ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΣΠΟΥΔΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ Η ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΥΓΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΠΑΡΗΓΟΡΙΑ.

ΚΑΙ ΕΝΩ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΧΕΙ Η ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ Η ΜΗΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΜΙΑ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΑΦΑΙΡΕΣΗ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΣΠΙΛΟ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟ ΚΑΙ Η ΒΙΟΨΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΔΕΙΞΕ ΟΤΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΡΚΙΝΩΜΑ. ΑΦΑΙΡΕΘΗΚΕ ΜΕΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΤΑΚΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΕΛΕΓΧΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΡΥΒΕΙ ΚΙΝΔΥΝΟΥΣ. ΤΙ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΠΟΣΟ ΜΕ ΣΤΕΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ, ΗΤΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟΣ ΕΝΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΓΟΝΤΑΣ ΑΓΧΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΕΝΑΧΩΡΙΑΣ. 

ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΡΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ, ΠΕΡΝΑΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΟΜΟΡΦΑ, ΤΟΝ ΑΓΑΠΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΟΥΝ ΤΟΣΟ ΣΟΒΑΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΛΛΟΝ ΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ..ΤΑ ΤΡΙΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΑΠ ΤΕΣΤ, ΟΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ Ο ΙΟΣ ΠΡΟΗΛΘΕ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΟΥ Η ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΗ..ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΜΑΘΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΙΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΟΥΣΑ, ΜΕΤΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΗΡΕΜΗΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΦΥΓΑΝ ΟΙ ΙΔΕΕΣ ΠΕΡΙ ΑΠΙΣΤΙΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΝΤΡΟΦΟΥ ΜΟΥ (ΤΟΝ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΠΟΛΥ, ΑΔΙΚΑ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΦΕΝΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΦΕΤΕΡΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΜΙΚΡΗ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΗ). ΑΛΛΩΣΤΕ ΑΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΞΕΡΩ ΚΑΛΑ ΠΟΣΟ ΜΕ ΑΓΑΠΑΕΙ, ΤΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΕΙ ΣΕ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΕΣ ΣΤΙΓΜΕΣ ΜΟΥ, ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΥΘΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΗΣ, ΟΠΟΤΕ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΕΛΕΓΕ. ΜΕΤΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΙΟ Η ΕΡΩΤΙΚΗ ΕΠΑΦΗ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΕΤΑΤΡΑΠΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ, ΠΑΡΟΛΟ ΠΟΥ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΟΥΜΕ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΠΡΟΦΥΛΑΞΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΝΕ ΟΤΙ ΔΕ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΚΟΛΛΗΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΙΔΙΟ ΣΥΝΤΡΟΦΟ, ΓΙΑΤΙ Ο ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΝΤΙΣΩΜΑΤΑ..

ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΟΛΥ, ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΑΠΑΙΣΙΟΔΟΞΑ, ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΒΕΒΑΙΗ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΚΟ ΘΑ ΣΥΜΒΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ Η ΜΕ ΤΗ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΟΥ.. ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΗ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΣΤΕΝΑΧΩΡΗΘΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΙΣΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΘΥΜΩΣΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΗ ΜΟΥ ΑΥΤΗ. ΚΑΙ ΕΝΩ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΑΠΑΙΣΙΟΔΟΞΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΡΑΒΗΓΜΕΝΑ ΩΣΤΟΣΟ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΟΒΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ..ΜΕ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΥΡΙΟΛΕΚΤΙΚΑ ΚΥΡΙΕΥΣΕΙ.

ΣΕ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΠΑΠ ΤΕΣΤ ΚΑΙ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΒΕΒΑΙΗ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΩΣ ΘΑΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ, ΠΑΡΟΛΟ ΠΟΥ ΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ LASER ΕΚΑΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΝΙΣΧΥΣΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΜΥΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΟΥΣΑ ΠΡΟΦΥΛΑΞΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΕΠΑΦΗ. ΔΙΑΒΑΖΩ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΟΤΙ Ο ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟΣ ΤΥΠΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΙΟΥ ΕΝΟΧΟΠΟΙΕΙΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΡΚΙΝΟ ΤΟΥ ΛΑΡΥΓΓΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΟΜΑΤΟΣ, ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΘΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΟΦΟΒΕΙΑ, ΚΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΡΚΙΝΟΦΟΒΕΙΑ...

ΒΛΕΠΩ ΠΩΣ Η ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΚΟ ΣΤΟ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ, ΚΑΙ ΕΠΗΡΕΑΖΕΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΤΟΜΕΑ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΜΟΥ ΠΛΕΟΝ, ΚΑΙ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ ΝΑ ΚΛΑΙΩ.. ΕΧΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΣΘΗΣΗ ΜΙΑΣ ΜΟΝΙΜΗΣ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΜΕ ΘΕΤΙΚΗ ΣΚΕΨΗ, ΝΙΩΘΩ (ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΗ) ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΚΟ ΠΑΛΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ, ΟΧΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΗ ΧΑΡΑ, ΑΛΛΑ ΗΔΗ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ ΣΤΕΝΑΧΩΡΙΕΜΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΙΘΑΝΕΣ ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ.

ΤΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΤΕ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΩ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ? ΝΙΩΘΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΤΡΑΚΥΛΑΩ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ.. ΜΗΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΦΤΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΕΙΔΙΚΟ? ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΜΕΣΗ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΣΑΣ, ΝΙΩΘΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΣΕ ΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ...

ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ...

----------


## Θεοφανία

Φίλη chpap, καλώς ήρθες......
Εγώ προσωπικά δεν ξέρω τι είναι αυτός ο ιός....
Μήπως να μας το εξηγούσες?

----------


## CHRPAP

ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΙΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΚΟΝΔΥΛΩΜΑΤΩΝ, ΚΑΙ Ο ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟΣ ΤΥΠΟΣ (HPV16) ΠΡΟΣΒΑΛΛΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΤΡΑΧΗΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΔΕΧΕΤΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΕ ΠΟΣΟΣΤΟ 10% ΚΑΙ ΕΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΗΞΕΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΡΚΙΝΟ........

----------


## Θεοφανία

Φατντάζομαι όμως πως τώρα που το ξέρεις θα τον παρακολουθείς και αυτό έχει σημασία.
Γιατί δεν βάζεις με το νου σου το καλύτερο και βάζεις το χειρότερο?
Είναι λογικό φυσικά αφού έγινε παράλληλα και το θέμα με τη μαμά σου και οποιοσδήποτε στη θέση σου θα είχε φοβίες.
Αφού έχεις μια τόσο καλή σχέση με το φίλο σου, εγώ θα σου έλεγα να βρεις σε αυτόν την παρηγοριά που χρειάζεσαι αυτή την εποχή και απλά να περιμένεις.
Σίγουρα είναι μια δύσκολη φάση της ζωής σου, αλλά αν σε πάρει από κάτω θα γίνουν ακόμη πιο δύσκολα τα πράγματα.....

----------


## CHRPAP

ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΙΟ..ΑΥΤΗ Η ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΣΑΚΙΣΕ..
ΤΟ ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟ ΕΦΥΓΕ ΕΝΑΣ ΚΑΛΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΦΙΛΟΣ ΣΕ ΤΡΟΧΑΙΟ.ΜΕΤΑ ΕΝΑ ΣΥΓΓΕΝΙΚΟ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟ (14 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ!! ΑΠΟ ΑΝΑΚΟΠΗ), ΣΤΟ ΚΑΠΑΚΙ ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΙΑΤΡΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΜΑΜΑΣ ΜΟΥ..
ΤΑΧΩ ΠΑΙΞΕΙ..ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΩ ΝΑ ΣΗΚΩΣΩ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΩ ΑΙΣΙΟΔΟΞΑ, ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΑ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ..
ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΝΑ ΧΑΡΩ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΤΙ, ΝΙΩΘΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΕΡΘΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ...
ΠΟΝΑΩ ΠΟΛΥ..
ΣΤΟ ΦΙΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ, ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΩ, ΠΟΣΟ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΧΩΤΙΚΗ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΤΟΥ??
ΕΧΩ ΦΟΒΕΡΕΣ ΦΟΒΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΠΛΕΟΝ...ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΣΧΗΜΗ ΑΠΑΙΣΙΟΔΟΞΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΜΕΛΛΟΝ ΜΟΥ..ΚΑΤΡΑΚΥΛΑΩ.

----------


## Manos88

CHRPAP, ο HPV δεν είναι καρκίνος και μάλιστα είναι ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ κοινός ιός (50% των γυναικών)... ο 16 τώρα έχει όντως σχέση με καρκίνο στον λαιμό και στο κεφάλι... δεν ξέρω τι μπορώ να σου πω πέρα από το ότι υπάρχει εμβόλιο για την πρόληψη του ιού... Πρέπει να ξέρεις όμως ότι οι περισσότεροι HPV καθαρίζονται από τον οργανισμό του ασθενή και δεν εμφανίζεται καρκίνος... κοινώς από το 50% των γυναικών μόνο ένα ελάχιστο ποσοστό καταλήγει σε καρκίνο οπότε ΧΑΛΑΡΩΣΕ. Ο γιατρός σου τι σου έχει πει;

----------


## CHRPAP

Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ LASER ΚΑΙ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΑΡΧΙΚΟ ΣΤΑΔΙΟ (CIN 1-2).OTI ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ Ο ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟΣ ΤΟ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟΥ, ΑΠΛΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΥΒΑΛΑΣ ΜΙΑ ΖΩΗ..
ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΗΘΙΣΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΔΕΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΑΚΟΜΑ..
ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΛΗΣΙΑΖΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΛΙ ΕΧΩ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΕΙ...ΕΧΩ ΦΟΒΕΡΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ, ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΕΛΕΓΞΩ, ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟΤΕ ΠΑΛΙ ΚΛΑΙΩ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ...
ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΙΛΕΣ, ΚΑΙ Η ΚΟΛΛΗΤΗ ΜΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΑΘΕΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ, ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΕΧΩ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΔΥΣΑΡΕΣΤΗ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΔΙΩΚΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΛΕΠΕΙ..Η ΟΤΑΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΤΗΛ ΜΟΥ ΓΚΡΙΝΙΑΖΕΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΝΟΥΣΙΑ ΓΚΟΜΕΝΙΚΑ ΖΗΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΘΕΙ ΤΙ ΠΕΡΝΑΩ..
ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΠΩΣ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΑΣΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΛΟΥΚΙ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΙΟΥ, Η ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΜΕΛΑΓΧΟΛΙΑΣ, ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΜΕΣΩΣ, ΚΑΙ ΣΠΕΥΔΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΟΥΝ, ΕΝΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΥΣΙΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟΙ..
ΘΕΛΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΦΙΛΟ ΜΟΥ, ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΓΕΡΗ, ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΞΑΝΑΓΙΝΩ ΥΓΙΗΣ, Η ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ ΝΕΑ..ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ 24 ΚΑΙ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΤΟΣΟ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ...

----------


## mstrouf

CHRPAP, ηρέμησε...
καταλαβαίνω ότι το σοκ αυτό ήταν πολύ έντονο, ειδικά στην περίπτωση που συνέβησαν πολλά μαζί κ το θέμα της υγείας είναι απ\'τα πιο λεπτά. γνωρίζεις πολύ καλά με το τι έχεις να παλέψεις, είναι κάτι αντιμετωπίσημο κ η πρόληψη απο δώ κ πέρα θα είναι το καλύτερο φάρμακο. ευτυχώς που έχεις ένα σύντροφο δίπλα σου που σου στέκεται, γνωρίζει εκείνος την όλη κατάσταση ε; πόσο χρονών είσαι;

----------


## CHRPAP

24 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ Ο ΦΙΛΟΣ ΜΟΥ 25... ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΩ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ??? ΘΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΚΑΛΑ??

----------


## mstrouf

πρεπει να το δείς με λογική, να αντιμετωπίσεις την κατάσταση. είναι κάτι πολύ συχνό στις γυναίκες σήμερα δυστηχώς, αλλά σου είπα κ πριν ότι η πρόληψη είναι το καλύτερο φάρμακο. εφόσον ο γιατρός σου είπε ότι ήταν σε αρχικό στάδιο, το αντιμετώπισες με λειζερ, όλα καλά θα πάνε θα το δείς. κάνεις μεγαλύτερο κακό στον εαυτό σου με το να πανικοβάλλεσαι

----------


## mstrouf

μικρη είσαι, έχεις την ζωή μπροστά σου, μην το βλέπεις έτσι, θα μάθεις να ζείς με το πρόβλημά σου, θα παίρνεις πάντα προφυλάξεις κ όλα καλά θα κυλήσουν. μόνο μην παρατήσεις τον εαυτό σου, εντατικοί έλεγχοι στον γυναικολόγο. δεν είναι κάτι που θα σου στερήσει την ζωή, δεν ήρθε το τέλος του κόσμου, θα κοιτάξεις μπροστά, το μέλλον σου, να τελειώσεις με το καλό τις σπουδές σου, να πάρεις τον χρόνο σου μες το καλοκαιράκι που έρχεται κ μην σε ρίχνει, ψηλά το κεφάλι!

----------


## mstrouf

όσο για την φίλη σου, δεν ξέρω τι να πώ, οι φίλοι στα δύσκολα φαίνονται..
δεν έχω φίλους, παρά μόνο γνωστούς, δεν έχω διαθεση να ασχολούμαι με αερολογίες κ μόνο να βρίσκομαι με παρέα για να περάσει η ώρα τα βαρέθηκα. αλλά φυσικά κ θα σταθώ στο πρόβλημα του άλλου, όποιο κ να είναι αυτό, δεν χρειάζεται να έχεις περάσει απο μια κατάσταση για να μπορέσεις να σταθείς δίπλα σε κάποιον, χρειαζεται απλά καλή θέληση κ να ακούσεις αυτά που σου λέει ο άλλος. έχω διαβάσει για τον ιο σε εγκυκλοπαίδεια, δεν γνωρίζω αρκετά, πάντως πρέπει να ακολουθήσεις τις συμβουλές του γιατρού κ παιδιά θα κάνεις κ ευτυχισμένη κ γερή θα είσαι.

----------


## CHRPAP

ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΙΟ, ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ....
ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΤΟ ΠΑΠ ΤΕΣΤ...ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΩ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΜΟΥ, ΕΧΩ ΑΣΧΗΜΕΣ ΔΙΑΚΥΜΑΝΣΕΙΣ..ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΗ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΗ ΠΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΑΙΣΙΟΔΟΞΑ (ΠΟΥ ΔΕ ΜΟΥ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ..)

----------


## mstrouf

Η αλήθεια είναι φίλη μου CHRPAP είναι ότι ένα τέτοιο γεγονός επηρεάζει όλη μας την ζωή κ τον τρόπο που την βλέπουμε. αυτό χρειάζεται χρόνο κ με τον χρόνο θα καταλάβεις ότι αντιμετωπίζοντάς το, γίνεσαι πιό δυνατή.
ξεχωριζεις τα σημαντικά πράγματα κ ότι έχει αξία γύρω σου!

----------


## CHRPAP

ΠΑΝΤΑ ΦΟΒΟΜΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ ΝΕΑ.. ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ Ο ΦΟΒΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΒΑΣΗ..
Η ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΑΞΕ, ΝΑΙ, ΠΛΕΟΝ ΔΕ ΣΤΕΝΑΧΩΡΙΕΜΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΜΙΚΡΑ, ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΚΑΘΕ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΝΑ ΔΙΝΩ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΣΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΤΟΜΑ..
ΘΕΛΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΕΝΑ ΜΩΡΟ..ΤΩΡΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΤΕ,ΚΑΙ ΑΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΙΚΡΗ..

----------


## CHRPAP

ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΚΔΗΛΩΣΕΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ..ΔΕ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΑΠΕΤΡΕΠΕ ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΣΠΟΥΔΕΣ ΜΟΥ Η ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΑΙΤΕΡΩ ΚΑΤΑΞΙΩΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ..
ΔΕ ΘΑΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΦΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 3 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗΣ? ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ Η ΜΑΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΕΙ ΚΑΚΟ, ΛΕΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΥΛΙΞΕΙ, ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΧΤΥΠΗΣΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΦΙΛΟΤΙΜΟ
ΟΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΕΛΕΠΟΥΡΙ-ΛΑΧΕΙΟ...
ΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΘΗΚΑΝ ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑΥΤΟ..
ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΦΟΡΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΦΙΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΑ-ΚΑΧΥΠΟΤΠΤΑ...
ΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΧΘΡΟΣ ΤΟΥΣ..

----------


## keep_walking

Δεν θελουν να εχεις σχεση με αυτο το ατομο οποτε να αναμενεις να ακουσεις και το πιο \"ανατριχιαστικο\" και το πιο \"στερουμενου παντελης λογικης\" επιχειρημα.
Δεν χρειαζεται να τα σκεφτεσαι λοιπον αυτα και να προσπαθεις να εξηγησεις βασει της λογικης την \"συναισθηματικη τους αντιδραση\" και τα λογια τους...δεν ξερω αν γινομαι κατανοητος.
Ουτε πρεπει να τα αναφερεις σε μας ωστε να δωσουμε επιβεβαιωση οτι δεν ειναι ετσι τα πραγματα και οτι εχεις δικιο.Προσπερασε τα και αρχισε να ενεργεις.

----------


## CHRPAP

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ, ΝΑ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΠΟΥ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΠΗΡΑ ΤΗ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΒΙΩΝΩ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΟΣΟ ΠΑΕΙ ΘΑΡΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΕΥΕΙ..ΠΛΕΟΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΠΡΩΤΕΣ ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ, ΝΑ ΜΗ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΑΝΑΣΑ..

ΜΟΥ ΧΟΡΗΓΗΣΕ ΤΟ LADOSE ΚΑΙ ΤAVOR ΣΕ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ ΒΑΣΗ, ΕΙΠΕ ΠΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΕΥΕΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ..

ΗΘΕΛΑ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΜΙΛΗΣΩ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΘΕΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΑΠΑΣΧΟΛΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΑΓΟΡΙ ΜΟΥ.. ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΠΡΟΦΙΛ ΣΤΟ MYSPACE, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΤΟ FACEBOOK, ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΔΕΙΞΕ, ΕΙΧΕ ΦΟΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΡΑΦΕ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΕΒΑΛΕ ΚΑΙ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΜΑΣ..ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΕΚΕΙ..ΕΓΩ ΟΜΩΣ, ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ, Μ-ΠΗΚΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΣΜΟ ΝΑ ΨΑΞΩ ΤΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ, ΒΡΗΚΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΩΔΙΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΗΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΑ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΗΡΧΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΕ ΣΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΔΕΚΑΡΙΑ ΚΟΠΕΛΕΣ ΜΕ ΚΟΠΛΙΜΕΝΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΥΛ: YOU ARE BEAUTIFUL, YOU LOOK LIKE A FLOWER KAI TETOIA.EYTYXVS TA MHNYMATA ΔΕΝ ΑΠΕΥΘΥΝΟΝΤΑΝ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΦΟΤΟ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΟΦΙΛ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΕ ΓΥΜΝΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΡΟΣΤΥΧΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ!! ΗΤΑΝ ΝΟΡΜΑΛ ΚΟΠΕΛΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ..

ΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΞΕ ΑΥΤΟ, ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΝΟΜΙΖΑ ΟΤΙ ΨΑΧΝΟΝΤΑΝ, ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΠΗΡΑ ΠΙΟ ΧΑΛΑΡΑ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΔΕΡΦΟ Η ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΦΙΛΟ ΤΟΥ ΝΑ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΠΛΑΚΑ,ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ Η ΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΜΕ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΜΕΣΩ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ..

ΟΤΑΝ ΟΜΩΣ ΧΘΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΙΠΑ ΤΙ ΕΚΑΝΑ (ΓΙΑΤΙ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑΜΑΙ ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΗΣ) ΕΒΑΛΕ ΤΙΣ ΦΩΝΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΨΑΑΧΝΩ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΖΗΤΗΣΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΔΕΙΞΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΝΑΤΟΚΑΝΩ ΚΡΥΦΑ ΚΑΙ ΥΠΟΥΛΑ..ΚΑΙ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΙΚΙΟ, ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΖΗΤΗΣΑ ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ..

ΑΛΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΤΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΗΑΝ ΔΙΚΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΑ ΕΣΤΕΛΝΕ Ο ΑΔΕΡΦΟΣ ΤΟΥ (ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΣΥΓΚΑΤΟΙΚΟΥΝ), ΚΑΙ ΑΡΧΙΣΕ ΝΑ ΦΩΝΑΖΕΙ ΟΤΙΦΤΑΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΙΛΟΤΙΜΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΦΗΝΕΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΤΑΝΕ (ΤΟΝ ΑΔΕΡΦΟ ΤΟΥ ΕΝΝΟΟΥΣΕ), ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΚΑΛΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΑΙΤΙΕΣ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΗΣΩ, ΑΦΟΥ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΝ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΦΙΛΗ ΤΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΦΕ, ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΝ ΗΘΕΛΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΔΕ ΘΑΜΕΝΕ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΟΥ 3 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ (ΜΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΣΧΕΣΕΙΣ ΗΤΑΝ 3 ΜΗΝΩΝ ΜΕΓΙΣΤΗΣ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑΣ, ΔΕΝ ΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΕ ΣΧΕΣΗ)..

ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΩ, ΑΝ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟΥ ΑΔΕΡΦΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΔΙΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΟΦΙΛ? Η ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΗΘΕΛΕ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΑΛΗΘΙΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΑΣ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΕΝΑ ΨΕΥΤΙΚΟ!!ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ??

ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΜΠΗΚΕ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΖΙΖΑΝΙΟ..ΣΤΙΣ ΑΡΧΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΤΟΥΣ ΕΙΧΑΜΕ ΠΑΕΙ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ, ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΤΟ ΜΠΑΝΙΟ ΣΚΑΛΙΣΑ ΤΟ ΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΤΟΥ (ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΥΠΟΨΙΑ, ΑΠΟ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΕΙΑ) ΚΑΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΒΡΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟ ΑΡΙΘΜΟ ΑΠΟ ΜΙΑ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΕΣΤΛΕΝΕ : ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ,ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΔΩ, ΕΛΑ ΜΙΑ ΝΥΧΤΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ, ΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΝΩ ΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟ ΔΩΡΟ, ΔΕ ΣΟΥ ΖΗΤΑΩ ΔΕΣΜΕΥΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ.. ΚΑΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΦΡΙΞΕΙ!!ΗΜΟΥΝ ΕΤΟΙΜΗ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΤΟ ΑΕΡΟΠΛΑΝΟ ΝΑ ΓΥΡΙΣΩ!! ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΑ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΜΙΑ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΟΠΟΙΑ Ο ΑΔΕΡΦΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΦΑΣΗ 2-3 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΟΥΣΕ..ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΗΣ ΕΙΧΕ ΣΤΕΙΛΕ Ο ΑΔΕΡΦΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΙΝΗΤΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ, ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΙΧΕ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΝΟΥΜΕΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΗΘΕΛΕ ΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΤΟ ΔΩΣΕΙ, ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ..ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΜΗ ΜΠΟΡΩΝΤΑΣ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΗΣΕΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΕΣΤΕΛΝΕ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΤΟΥ..ΝΑ ΣΗΜΕΙΩΘΕΙ ΟΤΙ Ο ΦΙΛΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ 2 ΝΟΥΜΕΡΑ (ΚΙΝΗΤΑ) ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΟΠΟΙΩΝ ΤΟ ΕΝΑ (ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΤΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ) ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΙΡΝΕ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΔΕ ΤΟ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΕΙ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΤΟ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΔΩΡΕΑΝ ΟΜΙΛΙΑ 500 ΛΕΠΤΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΕΙ, ΕΝΩ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΙΡΝΕ Ο ΑΔΡΕΦΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΣΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΗΘΕΛΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΜΕΡΑ.ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΕΙΠΕ ΕΠΙ ΤΟΠΟΥ ΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΛ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΣΗΚΩΣΕΙ ΑΝ ΘΑ ΠΕΙ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΜΟΥ Η ΟΧΙ..Η ΝΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΛ ΤΟΝ ΑΔΕΡΦΟ ΤΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ..ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΔΕΧΤΗΚΑ (ΚΑΚΩΣΣ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ!!) ΑΠΟ ΑΞΙΟΠΡΕΠΕΙΑ..ΟΤΑΝ ΞΕΣΠΑΣΕ Η ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΒΓΑΛΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΠ ΤΕΣΤ ΤΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΘΕΤΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΛ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΤΟΝ ΑΔΕΡΦΟ ΤΟΥ..

Ο ΦΙΛΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΔΕ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΝΕΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑΤΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΙΣΤΟΣ, ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΡΧΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ Η ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΣΧΕΣΗ, ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΡΑΤΑ ΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΕΤΣΙ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΕΙ, ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΠΡΑΞΕΙΣ ΤΟΥ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΑΓΑΠΑΕΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ..ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΘΕΛΕΙ..ΑΝ ΗΘΕΛΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΡΑΤΑ ΤΗΣΧΕΣΗ?

ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ, ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ??ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΩ? 3 ΣΕΝΑΡΙΑ:ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΔΙΚΑ ΤΟΥ,Η ΤΟ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟΥ ΑΔΕΡΦΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΤΟΥ, ΕΤΣΙ ΓΙΑ ΧΑΒΑΛΕ, Η ΟΛΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΔΕΡΦΟΥ ΤΟΥ.. ΑΥΤΟΣ ΑΝΤΙΔΡΑΕΙ, ΘΕΩΡΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΔΙΚΗ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΝΕΙ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΨΑΧΝΩΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΗΣΩ..

ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΚΟΥΒΑΡΙ, ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ, ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΟΣ, ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟΝ ΑΓΑΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΘΑΤΑΝ ΓΙΑΜΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΔΟΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΝΟΣ, ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΙΑΤΡΙΚΗ ΑΠΟΨΗ, ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΞΑΝΑΚΟΛΛΗΣΩ ΚΑΤΙ..ΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΓΝΩΜΗ ΣΑΣ??

----------


## deleted-member141015

Καταρχήν είσαι σίγουρη ότι απευθύνθηκες σε ψυχολόγο; Ο ψυχολόγος σου έγραψε φάρμακα;;; Συζητάτε καθόλου, προγραμματίσατε μια σειρά συναντήσεων;

Πάντως τα βλέπω πολύ μπερδεμένα τα πράγματα μέσα σου με βάση αυτά που γράφεις. Έλεγες στην αρχή ότι ο φίλος σου δεν σου δίνει δικαιώματα, ότι είσαστε μονογαμικοί και εδώ παραθέτεις ένα σωρό αμφιβολίες. Έπειτα, σε προηγούμενα μηνύματα έλεγες ότι τώρα περισσότερο από ποτέ θέλεις ένα μωρό, ότι οι γονείς σου αντιδρούν σε αυτή την ωραία και σταθερή σχέση, ενώ εδώ φαίνεται ότι δεν έχεις λύσει βασικά ζητήματα με τον εαυτό σου και με τη σχέση σου, για να μην πω και για το θέμα της υγείας-προφυλάξεων!....

Με λίγα λόγια, για να μην ξανακολλήσεις πολύ απλά να χρησιμοποιείς προφυλακτικό. Το να ξέρεις τι κάνει ανά πάσα ώρα και στιγμή ένας άλλος άνθρωπος, μόνο ένας ντετέκτιβ θα στο διαλευκάνει, αυτό θα κάνεις στη ζωή σου, θα την σπαταλάς ελέγχοντας τη ζωή των άλλων; 

Κατά τ\' άλλα, αν ένας άνθρωπος θέλει να παίζει από δω κι από κει δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι δεν ενδιαφέρεται για σένα, ούτε είναι απόδειξη ότι ενδιαφέρεται επειδή κρατάει τη σχέση μαζί σου. Υπάρχουν χίλιοι δυο λόγοι που κάνουν έναν άνθρωπο να διατηρεί μια σχέση. Και χίλιοι δυο λόγοι για τους οποίους κάποιος μπορεί να παίζει κι αλλού ενώ έχει ήδη σχέση.

Ξέρεις επίσης τι παρατηρώ; Αν και είναι σαφές ότι χρειάζεται να τα βρεις με τον εαυτό σου για να μη νιώθεις την ανάγκη να ψάχνεις κινητά και μηνύματα, από την άλλη, σαν πολλές δικαιολογίες να δίνεις του φίλου σου.... (ειδικά αυτό το \'έλα μια νύχτα ακόμα\' που απευθύνεται στον \'αδερφό\' του, ε τι να σου πω, πίστεψε ότι θες.... )

----------


## CHRPAP

ΝΑΙ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΑΠΕΥΘΥΝΘΥΗΚΑ ΣΕ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ, ΑΠΟ ΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΘΑ ΤΟΝ ΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΡΧΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΕΣ.

ΜΠΕΡΔΕΜΕΝΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ, ΚΡΙΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΣΤΑΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΕΝΑΝΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ, ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΑΓΑΠΑΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΘΕΛΕΙ-ΠΟΘΕΙ..

ΑΠΛΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ Ο ΦΙΛΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΡΕΛΘΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΜΑΚΡΟΧΡΟΝΙΕΣ ΣΧΕΣΕΙΣ, ΤΟ ΠΟΛΥ 3 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑΝ,ΟΠΟΤΕ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΝΙΩΘΕ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΜΕΝΕΙ? ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΠΛΑ ΝΑ ΧΩΡΙΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΗ ΖΩΟΥΛΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΕ ΧΙΛΙΕΣ ΔΥΟ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ!! ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΤΟΜΠΡΟΣ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΛΑΕΙ ΧΥΜΑ, ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΡΥΨΕΙ? ΕΠΙΣΗΣ, ΟΤΑΝ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΒΓΗΚΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΠ ΤΕΣΤ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΤΟΝ ΠΕΡΝΟΥΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΣΚΙΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΚΑΝΕ, ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΠΙΣΤΟΣ Η ΟΧΙ, ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!ΚΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΩ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΒΡΕΙ ΕΠΙΜΕΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΛ ΤΟΝ ΑΔΕΡΦΟ ΤΟΥ Η ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ!ΤΟΣΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ ΝΑ ΥΠΟΚΡΙΝΕΤΑΙ?
ΟΝΤΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ, ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΗΓΑΖΟΥΝ ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΑΝΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ Η ΑΝΑΓΚΗ ΝΑ ΣΚΑΛΙΖΩ ΚΙΝΗΤΑ Κ.Α.. ΔΕ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΔΙΝΩ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΙΕΣ, ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ..

----------


## CHRPAP

ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΤΗ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ..

----------


## deleted-member141015

Σε ρώτησα αν όντως πήγες σε ψυχολόγο, γιατί λες \"μου χορήγησε ladose και tavor\" και παραξενεύτηκα γιατί πολύ απλά, δεν είναι δυνατόν ένας ψυχολόγος να σου γράψει φάρμακα. Μήπως λοιπόν εννοείς ψυχίατρο;

Με το φίλο σου έχετε σκεφτεί να συγκατοικήσετε;

----------


## CHRPAP

ΝΑΙ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ, ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ..

ΔΕΝ ΣΚΕΦΤΗΚΑΜΕ ΝΑ ΣΥΓΚΑΤΟΙΚΗΣΟΥΜΕ, ΑΥΤΟΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΙΕΚ ΜΑΖΙ, ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΣΠΟΥΔΑΖ,Ω..
ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΡΩΤΑΣ ΑΥΤΟ?

----------


## CHRPAP

ΜΕ ΛΙΓΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΛΕΣ ΔΗΛ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΙΣΤΟΣ??
ΚΑΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΝΤΙΔΡΑ ΕΤΣΙ, ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΑΔΙΚΗΜΕΝΟΣ, ΚΑΙ ΠΛΗΓΩΘΗΚΕ? ΚΑΙ ΛΕΕΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕ ΜΟΥ ΕΔΩΣΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΜΙΚΡΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ (ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΦΕ ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΦΙΛΗ ΤΟΥ)..ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ??

----------


## CHRPAP

ΠΡΙΝ ΛΙΓΟ ΜΙΛΗΣΑΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΠΟΣΟ ΞΕΝΕΡΩΣΕ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΑΜΦΙΣΒΗΤΗΣΑ ΤΟΣΟ..
ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΜΕ ΕΒΑΛΕ ΣΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΜΟΥ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΕ ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ Ο ΦΙΛΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΛΕΙΠΕ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΣΤΟ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ, ΟΠΟΤΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΚΝΥΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΔΙΚΑ ΤΟΥ..ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΣΤΑΛΕΙ ΕΛΕΓΕ:ΥΟU ARE A TIGER! ΚΑΙ Ο ΦΙΛΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΦΩΝΑΖΕΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΤΙΓΡΑΚΙ ΧΑΙΔΕΥΤΙΚΑ, ΚΑΙ ΠΡΙΝ ΠΟΥ ΜΙΛΗΣΑΜΕ ΛΕΕΙ: ΜΕ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΣΟ ΒΛΑΚΑ, ΝΑ ΛΕΩ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΕΣ, ΑΣΧΕΤΕΣ, ΜΕ ΥΠΟΚΟΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΩ ΣΕ ΣΕΝΑ?ΤΟΣΟ ΧΥΔΑΙΟ ΜΕ ΘΕΩΡΕΙΣ??
ΑΡΑ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΤΟΥ ΑΔΕΡΦΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΤΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ..ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΞΕΦΤΙΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΠΕΙΣΤΗΚΑ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΚΕΡΑΤΩΝΕ..ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ Ο ΑΔΕΡΦΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΔΙΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΟΦΙΛ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΦΙΛ ΤΟΥ ΦΙΛΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ, ΔΕ ΦΟΒΑΤΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΞΟΥΝ ΠΑΡΕΞΗΓΗΣΕΙΣ??
Ο ΦΙΛΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΟΜΑΚΡΥΝΘΗΚΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ, ΑΣΕ ΠΟΥ ΤΩΡΑ ΦΟΒΑΤΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΗΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΝ..ΔΕ ΜΙΛΙΕΤΑΙ, ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΕΤΑΝΙΩΣΑ..
ΑΠΛΑ ΟΙ ΔΥΟ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΣΑΤΑΝΙΚΕΣ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΣΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΕΒΑΛΑΝ ΣΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΚΕΨΗ, ΥΠΕΦΕΡΑ, ΚΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΤΟ ΖΙΖΑΝΙΟ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΝ ΜΕΡΕΙ..
ΤΙ ΛΕΣ?

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by CHRPAP_
> ΚΑΙ ΛΕΕΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕ ΜΟΥ ΕΔΩΣΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΜΙΚΡΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ (ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΦΕ ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΦΙΛΗ ΤΟΥ)..ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ??


αυτό ειναι δικαίωμα............ \"απιστιας\"? ο καφές εννοώ...

----------


## Sofia

επίσης θα σου έλεγα, πώς ειναι αδύνατο να σου πει κάποιος απο δω αν ο φίλος σου ειναι \"πιστος\" ή όχι. πραγματικά αδύνατο. ειναι εσύ τι βλέπεις κ τί αισθηση σου δίνει. εχει σημασια αν του εχεις εμπιστοσύνη. πώς κλονίζεται η εμπιστοσύνη σου στη σχέση.

----------

